# Lawyer recommendation?



## NoSaint (Feb 26, 2012)

I know it's a bit of a punt, but can anybody recommend a Scottish lawyer who deals with domestic property access disputes? This is for a relative who's having problems, not just with the neighbour but with the lawyer who's currently (not) handling the case.

Thanks


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

if it is really being mishandled worth talking to the Law society of scotland


----------

